

How To Make Sure No One Ever Downloads Your App - janellish
https://medium.com/@janel_az/how-to-make-sure-no-one-ever-downloads-your-app-f066ebf782ec

======
carloscm
I am the developer in the story. We learned a lot in the past month, fast and
hard, but still have a lot of work to do. Ask me any questions you may have!

